# Not mine, '84 CQT



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

http://www.whiteheadhq.com/


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Not mine, '84 CQT (eurowner)*

Nice car.
Sooo Canadian with those headlights.

Where the hell did the diff.lock switch go to??


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (eurowner)*

How come the cluster has the temp guage instead of a boost guage like mine?


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

ooh i like what they've done with the diff locks/guages, mine has a temp guage down where the diff locks are, and its a pain to read... much better idea.... and i need a dash like that in km...
all good...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Not mine, '84 CQT (eurowner)*

Very sweet car.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

Wow! Very nice. Wonder how much he wants for it?

_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_How come the cluster has the temp guage instead of a boost guage like mine?

Look at the triple aux gauges: 








The center one is a boost gauge. The main instrument cluster has been replaced with one from a 4000 or Coupe GT.


----------



## RallyAudi (Jul 3, 2006)

Do you want to sell your car? I am looking all over the US for these cars. Where do I find them?
Please Help!!!!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (RallyAudi)*

There were only a few UrQs imported, so finding one is getting quite hard. And the prices are going UP quite rapidly. If you really want an UrQ, keep your eye on the AudiFans marketplace, there seems to always be one or two for sale on there. http://audifans.com/marketplac..._Cars
But, if you just love the LOOKS of a UrQ, consider a Coupe GT, the little sister to the UrQ. Basically the Coupe GT was a non-turbo, FWD version on the UrQ. Visually almost identicle except that the UrQ has the wide fender flares. The UrQ has the advantage of AWD and more hp, but the disadvantage of rarity and much higher maintenance/repair costs as well has costing 4-10 times moer in inital purchase. CGTs seem to be around the $2,000 mark regardless of year in average condtion, up to $3,500 for a total creampuff or highly modified; whereas you pretty much can't touch a UrQ for under $6,000 and that would be for one that is in barely running condition, count on $10,000+ for a fairly nice one. 
A 84.5+ Coupe GT in well maintained condition can be as reliable as a Honda. My CGT has never left me stranded. She was so relaible that I ened up selling my daily driver (a chipped 98 Passat 1.8T) and using th CGT as my daily driver for years. Its only recently that I inherited a G35 and turned the CGT into a weekend toy. She's stored in the garage, and I admit, I neglected to even start her for 4 months, but she started right up the other day. No problems.







Compare the looks and u'll be suprised by how similar they are:


































_Modified by StormChaser at 10:05 AM 9-14-2006_


----------



## RallyAudi (Jul 3, 2006)

Stormchaser:
Are any of these GT models quattro?


----------

